# Another Newb Looking at my first gun



## dominus (Aug 3, 2011)

Ive been through this forum for the past couple weeks and found a lot about what i want. 
ive held the Springfield XD and the Sig p250. my father has a ruger p95 dc also but i dont care for its weight. 
ive read about the beretta px4 storm compact and really like it as well i just havent been able to get my hands on it. 
ive heard a lot about the glocks but for some reason they have yet to interest me.
im looking for a CC for when i turn 21 and get my permit. i dont need too small because i like the intimidation factor.
i like the boxy look of all the aboved mentioned, as well as the pennicle rail that each have.
im looking to by new and keep it for a long time, but when i do trade it in i want it to retain a good trade in value.
any help or input or opinions are appreciated.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

forget most of the crap you read here and everywhere else.... the ONLY way to make the decisions you need to make is by SHOOTING the guns, so find a range that has rentals, borrow your buddies guns, join a club and shoot fellow members guns and then decide what works best for you. everything else is opinion and biased opinion at that


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

dominus said:


> i dont need too small because i like the intimidation factor.


Another example of somebody worrying too much about hardware when the software between the ears is what needs more attention. You are not ready to carry a concealed weapon. Get your mindset straightened out first. And yes I can be an ass, but my lack of sugarcoating with regards to guns is intentional.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

Intimidation factor and boxy look should not even enter into it. S mann said it right your not ready to carry yet. Carrying is for protection not to make you an intimidator or a tuff guy. Get some one to show you how to shoot a revolver and a semi-auto and pick what you like and dislike about each one. Recoil, trigger pull, sights, size, weight etc. Slow down and you'll be just fine. The last thing i want anyone to know is that i am carrying a gun


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

dominus said:


> . . . im looking for a CC for when i turn 21 and get my permit. i dont need too small because _*i like the intimidation factor*_. . .


Some folks have already focused on this. They are correct.
In my opinion you need to think long and hard about this.

In many of the 49 states with some form of concealed carry, showing a weapon for the purpose "intimidating" someone is called "brandishing" or some similar legal term.

Whatever it is called, in a lot of states it is a *FELONY*.


----------



## dominus (Aug 3, 2011)

i appreciate your concern and understand where your coming from, but what you have read lost its context through the text. i want a gun i can like the looks of for one, why buy something i dont like? by intimidation factor i meant for protection purposes only. truth is unlilke some people i would rather scare the burglar away before he does anything before i kill a man. whether or not i was in the right will not change the fact that i took a life, so intimidation is important to me.
but back to the topic though, what i am looking for is known flaws in either of these gun. like i said it will be my first and i want to know what to look for like the comfortability of the safety on the px4, trigger issues with the p250, ect. just a few things to look out for as i choose which gun i want.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

sounds like you have some kind of handle on what your looking for in a gun as far as size etc. but you need to back up and regroup on the actual use of a fire arm. if you want to scare a burglar away just yell BOO! you don't need a gun for that. but seriously get your self some training in the use of and safety of a firearm. if you don't your only inviting disaster, i have been shooting for over forty years, retired cop and us. army veteran. i trust you will respect those credentials!


----------



## dominus (Aug 3, 2011)

thank you. my intentions are for more of a "just-in-case" scenario. my father is a CO at the county jail. the jail and the prison are less than a mile away from my house. as for cc i intend on using it mainly for my car. i am mainly concerned with the fact that my cousin was held up at gun point when delivering pizza in pittsburgh. i plan on taking a few NRA classes as well but this is all just me researching months in advanced because i do no like wasting my time and money.

once again if we could quit badgering my intentions and simply provide some useful information i would appreciate it.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

ok, you got it!


----------



## jrhatcher (Oct 26, 2012)

Your father is probably right on the money but depending on the size person you are, consider a kahr cw9 and regardless what you decide, a little mental preparadness and even considerable re evualuation will certainly lower the chances of u inevevitably blowing off a testicle. That is if you have a little luck in your corner, assuming this is not already the case.


----------

